# Will tradesmen become obsolete?



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

I didn't watch the video, just read the article, and that is one of the dumbest things I've ever read. Reminds me of those things people do, when they dig up an old Popular Mechanics magazine from the fifties, and laugh at all the stupid $#!t predicted for "the future", that somehow didn't materialize.

Besides, they'll need to find another nearly free and limitless energy source to run this colossal pile of $#!t, all so some dip-chit frat-boy can sit on his big, fat ass, and not have to sweat.

Fvk 'em. Bring it on.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

> I believe public view will change when grass roots America are left holding the bag and tradesman will be sought. My question is will there be young tradesman to do the work?


Yes there will. It's just that they will be of that generation that finds Superman's green crystal and they will have to start the industry over again. 

Some will be ignorant and cocky enough to think that they invented the remodeling business and they will think that they originated the idea of doing repairs in lieu of throwing things away. But human ingenuity will never go away. For as long as we see a need an unfulfilled need, we'll always find a way to do something about it.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

will civilized life become obsolete?
No
therefore neither will tradesmen


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

FramingPro said:


> will civilized life become obsolete?
> No
> therefore neither will tradesmen


Stop smokin' that sh!t Nick...........:laughing:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

katoman said:


> Stop smokin' that sh!t Nick...........:laughing:


i thought that was actually a good post. :sad:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Just messin' with ya, that's some deep stuff there Nick............:whistling


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

katoman said:


> Just messin' with ya, that's some deep stuff there Nick............:whistling


psssh :laughing:


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

I prob wont be able to walk by then, therefore yes I will become obsolete.


----------



## ASIinc. (Jun 4, 2008)

Technology is making many things in our life obsolete. Think about all the people its putting out of work. In 20 years there will be no need for brick and mortar stores that sell goods, no mail, no landlines, cars will start fixing themselves, everything will be automated, there will really be no need for humans. Look at how far we advance every year and imaging in 20 years what it will be like. No thanks, im going to live in the woods. And by the way you can kiss any sense of privacy you had goodbye.


----------

